# Easyjet



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tomorow is the last day to fly to Stansted with Easy Jet, from then on, its Southend.

_The redevelopment of London Southend Airport took a big step forward today as low-cost airline easyJet launched its first flights from the airport.

The small Essex airport has undergone a recent £100 million investment, making it the largest airport development in the South East for decades.

Southend Airport was once the third largest airport in the UK, behind only London Heathrow and Manchester. But the growth of other airports has pushed Southend down the rankings to become a small regional hub. Throughout last winter, the only scheduled flights from the airport were to Waterford in Ireland.

But all that has changed following huge investment from the airport’s parent company, global haulage firm Stobart. A new terminal has been built as part of the redevelopment, which was opened by Transport Secretary Justine Greening last month.

“With £100 million invested, 500 new jobs created, ten exciting new routes from easyJet, we are gearing up to reach 100 flights a week from London Southend Airport this summer,” said Alastair Welch, managing director at London Southend Airport.

“Today’s first scheduled easyJet services mark a new beginning at the airport, and it is a very proud day for the entire team here at London Southend.”_

“This summer we open a dedicated railway station with up to eight services an hour to Stratford - site of the 2012 games - and to London Liverpool Street, both in well under an hour.

A new state-of-the-art control tower is now operational, as is a new terminal which has already been completed.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ROUTES FROM SOUTHEND:

Amsterdam AMS, Netherlands
Barcelona BCN, Spain
Belfast Intl BFS, UK
*Faro FAO, Portugal*
Ibiza IBZ, Spain
Jersey JER, UK
Majorca (Palma) PMI, Spain
*Malaga AGP, Spain*


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They must of got a great deal from Stobart, just Southend so much out on a limb, adds so much more to UK end of travel and not great roads either


----------

